# failed the test



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

My half buzzed advice is to relax. It is just a test, it is not life or death. Don't get in your own head and psych yourself out.

Spend a bit of time studying what you had a hard time with and go for it again.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Some tests are designed so you fail... just keep studying and take it again.. good luck..


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Voltech said:


> I took the MS state exam a few weeks ago and failed by one question. I was really surprised on his much the test went over residential. I understand that a true electrician should know a little about all aspects of the trade but here in MS all you need to know is the residential side to get a state cert
> Now to my question.
> 
> What are the chances I will be given the same test.
> I want a different test. I'm afraid the answers I chose last time will stick in my head or will second guess my answers.


If they are like my state they have a series of tests and know which one you took. We get a different test. Some questions may be the same as the first test, but most are different. I think there are 7 here.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Study, study, study.....did I say study?

I remember when I sat for my unlimited test here in NC, I went in all cocky and failed by a few points.
Went home all dejected, but it motivated me. I started studying nightly. Made some flash cards with the code sections on one side and the title on the other. Every night my wife and I would use those flash cards to help me learn where to go in the code book without having to use the table of contents or the index. You can get LOST in the index. 
I had taken a code prep class prior to sitting for my first test and I would take 10 questions out of the materials I was provided. Every night I would take 10 questions and work them until I got all 10 correct. If I missed one I would start over.

Went back and sat for my intermediate and made a 91 or 92. All my hard work pair off.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just the opposite here in SC, at least it use to be.

I can't remember there being a single question on residential code.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The Iowa test is about 75 percent 1-4. And if you don't pass your first time you better get your chit together. You can take it twice in 6 months and if you don't pass you have to wait six months and take a state approved 12 hour exam prep class before taking it again. After that you get 2 more chances in six months to pass. If you still don't pass after your fourth attempt you have to go in front of the state examining board and explain why you're such a dumb $hit, and they will most likely tell you to find another line of work


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

My neighbor had the exact same fate and 6 months later he took the exam again and passed. You know you did well the first time so don't get discouraged. Instead, better prepare yourself for the next time.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> The Iowa test is about 75 percent 1-4. And if you don't pass your first time you better get your chit together. You can take it twice in 6 months and if you don't pass you have to wait six months and take a state approved 12 hour exam prep class before taking it again. After that you get 2 more chances in six months to pass. If you still don't pass after your fourth attempt you have to go in front of the state examining board and explain why you're such a dumb $hit, and they will most likely tell you to find another line of work


Who offers the prep course? The state, or something private?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Magnettica said:


> Who offers the prep course? The state, or something private?


I never took one but I think its usually done by instructors from state approved apprentice programs like the ABC


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Voltech said:


> I took the MS state exam a few weeks ago and failed by one question. I was really surprised on his much the test went over residential. I understand that a true electrician should know a little about all aspects of the trade but here in MS all you need to know is the residential side to get a state cert
> Now to my question.
> 
> What are the chances I will be given the same test.
> I want a different test. Im afraid the answers I chose last time will stick in my head or will second guess my answers.


Get up and dust yourself off and don't look back,,Every time we fail at something We learn how to become even better than before,So go right back and take the test again,,This time you will pass by working a little harder than before,

Someone said to use cards with practice questions ,Do just that and get someone like your wife of GF to help you work on it,,Good luck..:thumbup:


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

There will be different questions but just get more familiar with the code book because you wont remember everything just gotta be able to navigate through the code quickly. Dont worry buddy you will pass it next time


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

You didn't fail the rest, you had an extra studying opportunity.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

We have like 10 different tests here and everyone takes the same tests as far as like residential, general jouneyman, low voltage, etc. I knew a low voltage guy that was failing the test every time by significant amounts. Passing is 75 and he was getting like 30%. He couldn't understand why a low voltage guy needs to take a test with questions about 480v motors. The test is on using the codebook not your knowledge of code


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Well boys I made it. Passed...

It was a lot different test, same type questions. 
I didnt really study this time, i took some 100 code question tests from a book a buddy gave me. 
It really got me flipping those pages, and learning the key words to find the sections. 
Alot of work for a piece of paper, im sure proud of that 8 x 11


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Congrats:thumbup:


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

Good job ! Remember hard work produces good fruit


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

Voltech said:


> I took the MS state exam a few weeks ago and failed by one question. I was really surprised on his much the test went over residential. I understand that a true electrician should know a little about all aspects of the trade but here in MS all you need to know is the residential side to get a state cert
> Now to my question.
> 
> What are the chances I will be given the same test.
> I want a different test. Im afraid the answers I chose last time will stick in my head or will second guess my answers.


You certainly had a different test than what I took. What I took, was all over the code, but several on hazards locations. So don't expect to see the same questions, maybe a few will be the same. Good luck. By the way where you located?


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats voltech ! Glad you got that out of the way.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

tufts46argled said:


> You certainly had a different test than what I took. What I took, was all over the code, but several on hazards locations. So don't expect to see the same questions, maybe a few will be the same. Good luck. By the way where you located?


Mississippi. My test was all over the book too. Just about 70 residential type questions. Thinking back on it, its all really the same


----------



## ceu man (Nov 23, 2010)

Glad you passed . 

Do they have a review process , in the event you feel you. We're improperly graded . 

I took a test in for a city in PA and appealed I won the appeal because they never finished grading the test.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Voltech said:


> Well boys I made it. Passed...
> 
> It was a lot different test, same type questions.
> I didnt really study this time, i took some 100 code question tests from a book a buddy gave me.
> ...


Congratulations..:thumbup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

jefft110 said:


> Just the opposite here in SC, at least it use to be.
> I can't remember there being a single question on residential code.


I took the 8 hour test in 1995. Block & Associates was the testing agency back then.
I do remember some residential questions in the closed book part. 



Magnettica said:


> My neighbor had the exact same fate and 6 months later he took the exam again and passed. You know you did well the first time so don't get discouraged. Instead, better prepare yourself for the next time.


So you got a neighbor to compete against now? How many are there of you guys in NJ! Geez!!!!



HARRY304E said:


> Congratulations..:thumbup:


Congratulations Also!

Voltech. I have to ask how you prepared for the test?
If not for Tom Henry's tabbed and highlighted code book, reminders and especially the "keyword index" I doubt I would have passed my exam.


----------

